
Apple introduces macOS Mojave - ihuman
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/06/apple-introduces-macos-mojave/
======
PakG1
The complaints here about how the new macOS does not have anything exciting or
interesting is weird. I thought the best thing about the new macOS (and iOS)
is that it's supposed to be Apple focusing on stability, rather than new
features. Given all the bad things that have happened with macOS in the past
year, I thought this was going to be appreciated.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/30/apple-focus-on-
software...](https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/30/apple-focus-on-software-
quality-extends-to-mac/)

~~~
dmitriid
So. The most important feature of this new release "designed for pros" that
gets top placement on the announcement page is ... dark mode. The second is
stacks. The third is the ports of iOS apps (including the long overdue Home).

I find it very hard to be excited about a yet another "major" release that
doesn't even qualify as a minor version bump.

~~~
some_account
It's not designed for pros. Linux is. Apple is about easy usage and they
benefit hugely from having Linux underneath, which is why they even are
considered by real pros. It looks nice and that's what people like.

~~~
PaulRobinson
It's not "Linux underneath".

It's a Mach microkernel and a BSD userland taken from FreeBSD, which coincided
with them hiring the founder of FreeBSD into a role to do release management.
He's left since.

The fact you don't know this suggests you might not be aware of macOS
fundamentals, the history of OS X, or MacOS that preceded it, the design
decisions that went into all of those, the user groups they targeted at key
points (including the adoption of FreeBSD userland), or their overall design
intent.

I therefore struggle to agree with your premise that it's "not designed for
pros", or that you are qualified to make that assertion.

------
janlukacs
WWDC 2018, from underwhelming to boring. I will lose my mind if i hear *oji
one more time. Will they ever stop with this nonsense? Favicons in Safari? It
took them 6 years for the browser to remember the zoom setting per site, now
we have the luxury of having favicons.

~~~
MitjaBezensek
It's amazing that so many bright minds are wasting time on *oji.

~~~
jcfrei
Always interesting to see the divergence between HN and what the average user
cares about. For most people emojis (and animojis) have opened a whole new way
to communicate with each other. I can't think of another linguistic feature in
history which saw such widespread use within a decade and I feel like emojis
don't get enough credit for that.

~~~
engi_nerd
How is an emoji a whole new way to communicate?

EDIT: I meant this as a genuine question, not as a "how could you possibly
think this" response.

~~~
jdietrich
I don't mean this to sound in any way cruel or judgemental, but a very large
proportion of the population have very limited literacy skills. Emoji are
useful for all users who are writing short, personal messages that might be
ambiguous in tone. They are extremely useful for people who would otherwise
struggle to express or understand tone and emotion using the written word.

In the last National Assessment of Adult Literacy, 43% of Americans were
assessed as having "basic or below basic" literacy. They can extract basic
factual information from short, straightforward texts, but little more than
that.

Here are a couple of example questions from that test.

Only 33% of Americans could describe what is expressed in the following poem:

 _" The pedigree of honey Does not concern the Bee - A clover, any time, to
him Is Aristocracy"_

Either a literal or thematic description of the poem constitutes an acceptable
answer.

Read the text at the link below. After reading this text, only 16% of
Americans could describe the purpose of the _Se Habla Español_ expo.

[https://nces.ed.gov/NAAL/sample_imgtxtequiv.asp?Imageid=164](https://nces.ed.gov/NAAL/sample_imgtxtequiv.asp?Imageid=164)

Acceptable answers include any statement such as the following: "to enable
people to better serve and sell to the Hispanic community", "to improve
marketing strategies to the Hispanic community" and "to enable people to
establish contacts to serve the Hispanic community".

Did you get the right answer? 84% of Americans didn't. Bear that in mind when
you're writing documentation or dialog boxes.

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/writing-for-lower-
literacy-...](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/writing-for-lower-literacy-
users/)

~~~
adventured
> In the last National Assessment of Adult Literacy, 43% of Americans were
> assessed as having "basic or below basic" literacy. They can extract basic
> factual information from short, straightforward texts, but little more than
> that.

That's intentionally misleading and it's thrown around frequently without
clarification of what the basic and below basic levels exactly mean, how they
compare to the rest of the world, and who is in the figures (a lot of non-
English speaking immigrants), usually to try to prove points.

The US basic literacy level is a high bar compared to what 95% of the planet
actually tests at. Over half of China is below basic by the US standard. Over
half of Eastern Europe is below the US basic line, including Russia.

In the US ~44% of the below basic population are non-native English speakers,
who didn't speak English at all prior to starting school. 39% are Hispanic
adults. Ie this group overwhelmingly consists of currently or originally low
skill, poor immigrants (people that wouldn't even be allowed into most other
developed nations such as Canada).

Demonstrating that effect in action, 43% of hispanic adults test poorly in
literacy, compared to about 10% of white adults. Gee, I wonder if immigration
into a new culture + language barrier has something to do with these numbers.

Despite a vast immigration flow of low skill, poor, low English literate
persons since 1980, the US literacy rate didn't drop meaningfully. That means
literacy rates for the base population increased.

Despite all of that, the US is the 7th most literate nation on earth, in front
of: Canada, Germany, the Netherlands, France, New Zealand, Belgium, Israel,
South Korea, Italy, Ireland, Russia.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-
sheet/wp/2016/03/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-
sheet/wp/2016/03/08/most-literate-nation-in-the-world-not-the-u-s-new-ranking-
says/)

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _The US basic literacy level is a high bar compared to what 95% of the
> planet actually tests at_

Americans are well educated relative to the global population. That isn't what
we're discussing. OP is explaining why large swaths of the population might
prefer communicating with pictures over words. It isn't that they _can 't_
understand words. Just that parsing and constructing language to express
complex thoughts isn't a common experience for many, for whatever reason.
Emojis fill that gap.

------
0x0
Wow, they are DEPRECATING OpenGL from both macOS and iOS:
[https://developer.apple.com/macos/whats-
new/](https://developer.apple.com/macos/whats-new/)

This is in addition to last year's announcement that "macOS High Sierra is the
last version of macOS to run 32bit apps _without compromise_ "

I wonder if we will soon see a new lineage of Macbooks fitted with Apple-
specific arm64 chips.

The most scary thought is if UIKit-on-macOS starts requiring Developer ID
entitlements and need to be installed via the app store, with fairplay DRM
encryption of binaries and everything.

Edit: Also, r.i.p. my old macbook air 2011 :-/

~~~
MrBingley
And OpenCL too. This is terrible. I was thinking about adding GPU support to a
numerical simulator I am working on, and I was planning to have nice cross-
platform support with OpenCL. Whelp, that's no longer the case. My code is in
C++, and I refuse to use proprietary, vendor-locked, Objective-C-only Metal.
If people want GPU support, they'll just have to use Linux, which doesn't
artificially constrain you with corporate frameworks.

~~~
Tehchops
Aren't most people running those kinds of workloads doing so on Linux already?

Doesn't seem cost-effective at scale to run on beefy Apple machines.

~~~
jlarocco
Not necessarily. Many media editing apps use OpenCL to speed up processing. I
know Capture One uses OpenCL, and I think Adobe's Lightroom and Photoshop use
it also. At this point even Pixelmator and less well known alternatives use
OpenCL, too.

Sadly, most companies won't have any choice but to port their app to Apple's
proprietary APIs. It's really a net loss for consumers because most of these
devs have better things to spend their time on than Apple breaking
compatibility on a whim.

~~~
jonhendry18
"At this point even Pixelmator and less well known alternatives use OpenCL,
too."

Pixelmator, at least, is based on Core Image, which Apple has probably already
moved from OpenCL to Metal.

------
grey-area
_The News, Stocks, Voice Memos and Home apps were brought to Mac using iOS
frameworks that have been adapted to macOS. Starting in late 2019, these
additional frameworks will make it easier for developers to bring their iOS
apps to macOS — providing new opportunities for developers and creating more
apps for Mac users to enjoy._

Looks like UIKit is the future, despite protestations to the contrary.

~~~
nxc18
Hope significant are the differences between cocoa and uikit? I don't have any
experience besides some light source browsing and it seemed the big difference
is the NS to UI prefix change. Anyone care to summarize for the unenlightened?

~~~
Klonoar
The differences are more in implementation than anything else:

\- AppKit isn't layer-backed by default, requiring you to handle this.
Something as simple as setting the background color for an NSView is far more
of a ritual than it is for a UIView.

\- NSColor/NSImage under the hood are different than UIColor and UIImage.

\- NSTableView and NSCollectionView have big differences (NSCollectionView is
more subtle, I should say) that rear their head when you start trying to do
anything like you would on iOS. e.g, NSTableView doesn't automatically get an
NSScrollView, grouped rows operate like headers but the underlying data
structure isn't easy to share, collection view items are view controllers on
macOS but not on iOS, etc.

\- Delegate methods are entirely different, requiring you to #if check
everywhere.

\- Trying to use NSTextField like a UILabel is a trip, requiring you to
understand an archaic NSCell architecture that you'll wish you didn't have to
deal with in 2018.

The list goes on, and most developers that share code between iOS and macOS
have their own frankenstein framework floating around. UIKit on macOS would do
a lot to alleviate this.

Edited because, speaking of 2018... this should not be this annoying to
format.

~~~
jurip
I prefer working with UIKit too, but there are reasons for some of the
differences. Jeff Nadeau, an AppKit engineer, wrote a bit about them a couple
of weeks ago:
[https://gist.github.com/jnadeau/9321a22b19301215e25401ffd1f1...](https://gist.github.com/jnadeau/9321a22b19301215e25401ffd1f165ab)

~~~
Klonoar
Yup, I follow him on Twitter. :)

Regardless of how correct he probably is, the fact of the matter is that
there's overwhelmingly more developers on the UIKit side and that API is what
people clearly prefer - the only ones voicing otherwise are old Cocoa-heads.
It's ridiculous that it's 10 years later and Apple is only now confronting
this.

------
callumprentice
Interesting note at the end about News, Stocks, Voice Memos in that they were
"ported" from iOS versions with "some minor code changes".

If that's the whole story, it would be pretty nice to be able to make apps
that work on both platforms with only a few source differences.

~~~
conception
Basically an Electron for OSX is pretty neat.

~~~
kridsdale1
It’s more like Wine. Real native runtime libraries interacting an app API to a
different underlying OS.

~~~
floatboth
The underlying OS is extremely similar (they're both Darwin and they share the
Core * frameworks). And unlike Wine, they won't be running unmodified
binaries.

~~~
__david__
Well, it's closer to winelib [1], which is an integral part of Wine.

[1]
[https://wiki.winehq.org/Winelib_User%27s_Guide#What_is_Winel...](https://wiki.winehq.org/Winelib_User%27s_Guide#What_is_Winelib.3F)

~~~
i386
It's not like any of those things. Its all the same technology just a slightly
different API to access it.

------
butterfi
Was I crazy in thinking that this WWDC was supposed to address MacBookPro's
being outdated?

~~~
xrisk
Yes. It's a software conference.

~~~
brchr
WWDC 2009: 13" MacBook Pro and iPhone 3GS announced

WWDC 2010: iPhone 4 announced

WWDC 2012: Retina MacBook Pro announced

WWDC 2013: new Mac Pro, Time Capsule, AirPort Extreme, and MacBook Air
announced

WWDC 2017: iMac, MacBook and MacBook Pro, iMac Pro, 10.5" iPad Pro and HomePod
announced

~~~
notatoad
So in the last 9 years, 5 have had major hardware announcements? Hardly seems
like a trend.

~~~
cosmojg
5/9 is a majority of conferences. I think OP made a fair assumption.

~~~
philwelch
5/9 is also approximately half, and 5/10 is exactly half.

------
bwang29
I feel the system wide dark mode is the next step from Night Shift mode to
acknowledge or encourage people to work more toward late night/evenings. Eye
fatigue has been one of the reason my body reminds me to go to sleep, now I
can maybe deal with some more emails before I head to bed.

~~~
mason55
Hopefully they don't fuck it up like they did when they changed from high
contrast to Smart Invert on iOS.

I used high contrast accessibility as a de facto night mode. In iOS 11 (or
maybe 11.x?) they changed it to "Smart Invert" which tries to be smarter about
inverting by not inverting the colors on images. Unfortunately it has all
kinds of problems. Safari will randomly crash when viewing images. Sometimes
is shows the wrong image (e.g. two images in a row and it will show the same
image twice instead of two different images). Sometimes half an image will be
inverted. Sometimes when I go back to regular mode the images will go into
inverted mode. And it makes charts or maps with an HTML legend impossible to
read because legend gets inverted but the image does not.

~~~
egypturnash
Try switching to "Color Filters". Set it to "Color Tint", turn the intensity
all the way up, and set the hue to pure red.

Turbo-charged night mode. No "smart inversion" to worry about, no orange stuff
that suddenly becomes screaming blue. Just a nice monochromatic red display
that you can see in the dark without ruining your night vision or confusing
your body's clock.

------
colonelpopcorn
The name is unfortunately shared with the ill-fated marketing campaign from
Microsoft to tell people Vista wasn't a hot pile of garbage.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihorvo2tEuA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihorvo2tEuA)

~~~
ghostly_s
I'm sure that's fresh in the mind of many Mac users.

------
pkamb
Microsoft Office, Panic, Bare Bones Software, etc. are moving (or moving
_back_ ) to the Mac App Store.

I'm very curious why. Are there changes to Sandboxing? For all developers, or
only select partners? Or changes to the revenue split?

~~~
saagarjha
My guess is that Apple addressed many of the concerns that third-party
developers had with the Mac App Store.

------
jasonrhaas
Is anyone else excited about "dark mode"? Seems like a nod to developers, a
lot of whom are night owls. For that, Apple, I applaud you.

~~~
solidr53
I like it, only issue I've found so far is Safari's private browsing (or
Incognito) that is indistinguishable from normal browsing.

Under "normal" circumstances I wouldn't care, but I use it a lot for
development with the same site, so I don't know which is what.

------
52-6F-62
From a publishing industry standpoint, Apple News desktop is pretty big.
Especially if that means Apple News is coming to other countries (including,
more specifically, Canada). And especially since they bought Texture. There's
likely more to come on that front.

~~~
naravara
The lack of a desktop client is the main reason I don't use Apple News. If I
were Feedly or any other RSS reader I'd be scared right now.

Granted, what Apple News could really benefit from would be an option to log
in and read from my sources through a web browser. It would be nice if I could
check up on things from, for instance, a public library.

~~~
52-6F-62
Absolutely. A unified subscription model would be a boon to readers. It's
proven complicated to implement due to no standard among publishers for
handling subscriptions. Outside of the more innovative companies, it seems a
bit ad hoc as new technologies rise, appreciate into maturity, settle into
mediocrity (where they are adopted), and fall (while they're increasingly
difficult to maintain until the next third state).

I think you're onto it, though. And the more effort publishers put into the
content, I think the better they'd do. Unfortunately many decisions on the
digital front have so far been decided by marketing or operations along the
old anti-Ford model: "If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have
said faster horses."— they aren't so keen on improving experience, they just
want faster horses.

~~~
naravara
I'm not sure we even need something that elaborate honestly. I was imagining
just a straight up RSS reader.

It doesn't seem like we need to invent anything new here, just make a version
of RSS that can natively serve rich multimedia content and be gated behind a
subscription.

~~~
52-6F-62
That would definitely work to an extent—especially for newswire producers and
consumers like wire services or newspapers.

Magazines and some newspapers, however, are _very_ zealous about their
design—and rightfully so. Apple has tried to find a middle ground with the
Apple News format[0], but it's still a little wanting with regard to print
design standards. Some art directors/teams are more accepting of new
constraints than others as well.

\---

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/apple_news/apple_n...](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/apple_news/apple_news_format)

------
sarreph
Is there word on Mojave's improvements to performance? I got bitten horribly
by moving my 2014 rMBP to High Sierra from El Capitan... GPU issues galore,
with a baseline CPU and RAM usage increase.

Would be nice if I didn't have to fear this upgrade quite as much.

------
gnicholas
Does Safari have a night mode? Most of my work at night is either in Mail
(which should be relatively easy to enable night mode on) or a web browser.
Obviously, third-party browsers will have to decide whether to support night
mode, but I wonder if Safari will have support when Mojave is released.

I imagine it won't be trivial to do this, especially on pages that have a
background image. You don't want to invert it, but leaving it as-is would ruin
the night mode effect. Plus, you have to maintain sufficient contrast with
foreground text.

~~~
wmblaettler
Doubtful. Night Mode will most likely only affect application chrome and menus
that use Dynamic System Color [1] named colors, not the actual content within
the app (i.e. images, webpages, documents, etc)

Websites will be entirely unaffected as they have they're own custom CSS
palettes.

[1] [https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guideline...](https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guidelines/macos/visual-design/color/#dynamic-system-colors)

~~~
gnicholas
Interesting. I imagined that with a name like "Night Mode", it would be more
universal (like Night Shift is). I'll be interested to see how this evolves
and whether third-party developers adopt it.

------
seanwilson
I'm not sure what I'm expecting to be honest, but I never use any of the in-
built macOS apps so I just skim over those announcements. They don't seem like
they should be part of what's considered the OS.

~~~
saagarjha
Why not? Would you rather macOS shipped with no system apps?

~~~
pier25
System apps like Terminal, Disk Utility, Preview, etc. Yes.

Stocks, News, iTunes, Maps, Photos, Mail, etc, should be optional.

------
stevetodd
I would love it if the dark mode setting were passed in browser headers to
sites I visit so they could send a dark style sheet for their sites.

~~~
curiousguy
Dark mode can be implement on client side.

Firefox extension: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-
backgrou...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-background-
light-text/?src=userprofile)

Chrome extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-
mode/dmghijel...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-
mode/dmghijelimhndkbmpgbldicpogfkceaj)

------
pkaye
Desktop technology is really stagnating isn't it? I guess it s just getting
matured. Even Microsoft had few noteworthy changes in the last two major
updates to Windows 10.

------
taf2
dark mode is great, but OMG someone should have talked to the press people
about this one and make sure the page was in dark mode. (also make sure you
always say dark mode with batman's voice, it's not only necessary but much
much more satisfying)

~~~
saagarjha
Reader mode lets you view the page as white-on-black.

------
toasterlovin
IMO, the most interesting thing happening with Apple right now is the
surprising (to me) amount of effort being put into their News and Stock apps
(which are being ported to macOS). The only reason I can come up with for them
to be pursuing this with so much effort is that they saw what happened as a
result of Facebook dominating news and decided to put their best foot forward
in the hopes of bringing some semblance of order.

~~~
naravara
>IMO, the most interesting thing happening with Apple right now is the
surprising (to me) amount of effort being put into their News and Stock apps
(which are being ported to macOS).

I think you missed the hidden story there (and by 'hidden' I mean, they
actually mentioned it during the keynote). They announced that they're working
on a toolkit to easily port over iOS apps into MacOS with very few manual
changes to the code.

The effort they're putting into porting News, Stocks, etc. into MacOS is
actually just them field-testing their UIKit <-> AppKit conversion platform.

~~~
toasterlovin
I get that these were good apps for them to test out their new UIKit thing on,
but that's not all that I'm talking about. They're devoting time at keynotes
to their News app. And they're clearly putting time into courting content
partners. That's what surprising to me; the totality of their effort in this
area.

------
nolite
Really now..? We're innovating with color schemes?

~~~
MitjaBezensek
Sad thing is that that was one of the most exciting things :)

------
oliv__
But... where are the new macs?

~~~
threeseed
September now.

It also means the MacBooks will likely be shipping with a new keyboard, Coffee
Lake and we will see 6 core/32GB variant for the 15inch.

~~~
owenwil
Unlikely on many of these counts.

~~~
threeseed
September is typical for hardware releases.

And we just saw a 6-core CoffeeLake MacBook Pro on Geekbench:

[https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/06/03/benchmarks-
hints-...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/06/03/benchmarks-hints-at-
macbook-pro-with-intels-powerful-six-core-core-i7-8750h)

------
matt_s
MacOS will not be replaced by iOS, but they will bring UIKit to MacOS so you
can port apps.

That sounds like they are unifying the two OS's to me, or I am mis-remembering
the question Tim Cook answered with a definitive No?

~~~
saudioger
More like: No...t yet

~~~
jaxondu
On stage Craig answers the question “will macOS and iOS merge” with a big NO,
at least for as long as the guy is still with Apple.

~~~
saudioger
>at least for as long as the guy is still with Apple.

This is nothing new. They've said things on stage that they've literally
reversed on a year later.

~~~
orbitur
Aside from Steve Jobs surprising the Facetime team with his open source
announcement (and honestly, any Steve Jobs claims in general), what are you
referring to?

~~~
saudioger
Large phones was one. They specifically bashed the competition the year before
saying that they weren't ergonomic.

------
hota_mazi
> the latest version of the world’s most advanced desktop operating system

Good old Apple.

------
kylehotchkiss
This was exciting enough for me to get over how bummed I was about Github
selling out. All those little finder and facetime updates will add more value
to the apple products I've invested in.

------
toephu2
Is the Stocks app still going to be powered by Yahoo? (I know the news will be
coming from Apple News now)

~~~
saagarjha
Yup.

------
daveroberts
Microsoft had an advertising campaign for Windows Vista called the Mojave
Experiment:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_Experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojave_Experiment)

------
LaSombra
The Finder photo mode reminds me of KDE 3 or even Windows Vista. How can you
hype something so old?

------
nkkollaw
I can't find the macOS video.

The announcement only talks about iOS. What am I missing? Is it not up yet?

------
fermienrico
Apple did not mention AMD or nVidia in their eGPU support announcement. With
ML/DL, Rendering (Redshift is nVidia exclusive) and Gaming; Apple needs to
throw the towel and work with nVidia to make a solid native driver for the
mac.

~~~
asniper
WWDC is typically software, not hardware related.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Been waiting for a proper dark mode, this is awesome. Also group FaceTime will
be good.

------
teekert
Hmm I just put 16 GB ram, an SSD, and a new battery in my early 2011 mbp, also
bought a new charger. The thing flies but it seems High Sierra will be my last
MacOS version.

~~~
brodsky
That's what I said to myself some time ago about Snow Leopart, and more
recently - El Capitan, but unfortunately one eventually needs to bite the
bullet and stay current with security patches and 3rd-party app support. I
begrudgingly went to High Sierra, though it provides no added value to me
whatsoever (and even breaks a few things).

I'd like to say that I won't be getting another Mac in the future, though I
can't honestly be sure of it. I'm already fully on Linux on my company laptop,
but I own a few Mac-only apps that prevent me from going full Linux on my
personal machine.

~~~
teekert
I run Linux on my personal laptop and server as well but my wife needs some
Adobe tools unfortunately. Well I guess I'll just sit it out until security
updates don't come anymore. Anyway, I think this was also my last Mac for
these reasons:

* I hate it that I can't open them up anymore

* That butterfly keyboard

* it got even more expensive (for a 15") (What we got back (the touchbar) has no added value for me)

* Windows can run Adobe tools and now has a subsystem for Linux.

* The Dell XPS line approaches MacBook quality pretty well and can be opened and is well supported under Linux should Adobe start to support it (hey, we are talking something like 2023 here, one can hope an Adobe Snap will be available by then, I think Adobe would rather like the Linux ecosystem.)

As said, I'm still very happy with a 7 y/o mbp because I upgraded it step
wise. Though to be honest, I feel computer land stagnates a bit now that we
finally found a solution for the hdd bottleneck, still there is little to fix
yourself if anything gives out.

------
forgotmypw
Does anyone know where the hardware support is listed?

~~~
milhous
From the Press Release under "Availability"

"macOS Mojave will be available this fall as a free software update for Macs
introduced in mid-2012 or later, plus 2010 and 2012 Mac Pro models with
recommended Metal-capable graphics cards."

Looks like it's the end of the road for my 2010 Mac mini running High Sierra.
So long as Photos and Photo Stream continue to work, I'm not complaining. It
was a good run.

~~~
Clubber
Check ebay. I recently bought a 2013 Mac Pro off ebay for a good price. My
2009 Mac Pro was no longer supported. I figure the 2013s will probably have
another 5 years after whatever new model they come out with next year.

~~~
Lio
I’m pretty sure there’s a way to upgrade the firmware on 2009 Mac Pro to keep
it going.

Can’t quite remember the details but I think it’s even possible to bring it up
to 2012 spec which will be supported in Mojave.

~~~
Clubber
Ya, I couldn't get it to work and I have more money than patience. I also
didn't buy one when they first came out, so I was happy with my 4 years of
holding off for a good price. Besides, new (to me) hardware always motivates
me to build products. I'm working on an Azure app on a Windows 10 VM inside a
macOS. :) I need to get around to learning how to work on C# apps in macOS
rather than Visual Studio, but I haven't quite gotten around to it yet.

Either way, now I have a trashcan / hand warmer on my desk with a TB connected
external drive cage with 2 mirror sets, and it makes me happy.

------
jnsaff2
Not a single word about quality. Anyone remember the insanely embarrassing
issues they had with the current macOS?

------
satyajeet23
Apple is stripping off the crap away from their OS and making privacy
improvements at a very high rate!

------
saudioger
So how far are away from the macOS iOS merge? A Stocks app as an OS-level
feature feels pretty darn close.

~~~
saagarjha
They explicitly answered this exact question with a resounding “No.”

~~~
saudioger
Which means they aren't doing it now, not that they aren't doing it ever.
Apple publicly derided phones with large screens for years and then released
their own.

------
johnchristopher
Stacks looks cool if fast and reliable.

~~~
amiga-workbench
I just turn off desktop filing support and have a scratch folder sitting in my
dock.

The possibility of making a mess is too great.

------
kilon
Not an impressive update I am afraid , apart from the dark theme I could not
care less about the rest

------
imagetic
I'd happily go back to paying for MacOS if it meant a focus on stability and
performance improvements. I waited in line for the Snow Leopard release and to
date it was probably the best era of the Mac. I haven't even brought my office
up to High Sierra due to the number of problems it's caused with all of our
software and SAN systems.

------
empath75
So basically porting a few ios apps that hardly anyone even uses counts as a
major OS release?

~~~
briandear
"Hardly anyone uses" ??

Any data to support that complete falsehood?

------
derekjobst
Didn't Microsoft have an OS project called Mojave?
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2008/08/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2008/08/wandering_through_the_desert_with_windows.html)

------
crazybit
Sounds like the return of Apple from years ago: in house everything, walled
garden everything, including graphic stack, custom CPU, etc.

It almost ruined them (desperately holding on to their drastically interior
CPU). What could go wrong this time? Especially when they no longer have Steve
running the show.

~~~
neurobashing
has anyone actually made a solid case that Apple's current generation of
silicon is "drastically inferior"?

Didn't Windows (on desktop) ignore OpenGL in favor of DirectX for years to
great success, because it was deeply integrated into the platform?

Yes, Apple's ecosystem is the same walled garden it's always been. Any time it
wasn't was an anomaly. The best fanboy response I can give is that they seem
MUCH more willing to work with partners this time around.

------
hivacruz
Ah, they added Favicons back on Safari. Maybe 10.15 will give us again the
full address bar, because I still don't understand how this could have been
changed in the first place:

[https://i.imgur.com/OzNj1T7.png](https://i.imgur.com/OzNj1T7.png)

~~~
saagarjha
What’s wrong with the address bar?

~~~
smcl
Check linked the screenshot out - there's a LOT of empty space that could
easily (and previously did) display the additional path/query string
information in a URL. The screenshot does look a wee bit silly

~~~
saagarjha
But that’s the full URL, is it not?

------
kornnflake
Does anyone know if VMWare Fusion and Docker work on macOS Mojave?

------
logiclabs
OMG!!! But Dark mode!!! It's like, so, so cool ...

I can't believe I can be allowed to change the colours of the desktop after
years of Jony Ive dictating/advising what my desktop should look like.

~~~
tomsmeding
This has existed for a while already, I believe at least since Yosemite.

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't even read TFA. Wonder what they're talking about then.

~~~
cosmotron
The main difference is that, while you have already been able to change the
menu bar and dock to a dark color scheme, the update coming in Mojave allows
the window chrome to be dark too (note Finder being dark in the article).

------
hujun
one side note: the WWDC18 video on apple's website is wrongly linked to the
video of previous education event in Chicago

------
masonicb00m
I can’t wait for dark mode. Awesome

------
drivingmenuts
And yet, still no cure for iTunes.

They really need to dumpster iTunes and break it up in several smaller apps.

------
jumelles
I'm continually amazed at how much Apple hypes up the most pointless, useless,
basic things. This is a new version of a major operating system, and we get...
the desktop organized by filetype. A built-in stock application. How is an App
Store update considered part of an OS update?

~~~
heyoni
They are doing absolutely nothing to bring back gaming to Mac. Major
developers (like Blizzard) who have been loyal to that user base for decades
are giving up and it feels like Apple isn't even trying to figure out a
solution.

~~~
headcanon
Not sure what you mean, I can download battle.net on MacOS and play every game
on there, although admittedly I haven't tested them all. SC2 runs pretty
flawlessly too.

There are some games not available for MacOS but they seem to be less and less
common. Almost everything now is cross platform, in part thanks to Unity
making cross-platform games easy.

~~~
Rebelgecko
The launcher can be tricked to download Overwatch but it's not playable. Due
to shoddy OpenGL support the shift lately actually seems to be away from cross
platform games, especially from companies that use their own engine.

Most if not all of the Blizz games render using OpenGL. Heroes of the Storm
used to have some experimental options to use Metal or OpenGL 4.1, however
Blizzard got rid of them at some point. They seems to not be satisfied with
Apple's drivers

------
unique_parrot2
WHY just can't apple upgrade opengl and python??? They have the $$$ And bash
and ...

~~~
pier25
Well, OpenGL has been removed from macOS. No need to upgrade it anymore!

------
edejong
So, everything we could do with Linux and Skype almost 15 years ago.

------
caiob
I wonder if Terminal.app now supports True Color.

~~~
Lio
Or if Split View finally gets keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
caiob
I use Tmux, so this is the first time I notice it. Wow!

------
zmix
Where is functional innovation?

~~~
pier25
Quick look and markup are pretty awesome

------
Froyoh
MOJAVE

------
Analemma_
"We know you're all very upset about our new keyboards that break and require
a $700 repair if they get a grain of sand in them, so today we're announcing
that the new OS is named after a desert.

We're Apple! We hate you, and you're going to keep buying it regardless."

------
xtat
Codename: NobodyCares

------
elliotec
Thoroughly sad. My next laptop will be dual booting Linux and Windows 10.

------
Elect2
Still no window border. I often clicked wrong window when multiple windows
stacked together.

~~~
thiagocsf
I’m a Mac user who used Linux for years and windows before that. I don’t miss
the borders anymore.

Try to use the keyboard shortcuts to switch windows. Even if you always have a
hand on the mouse/pad, your other hand can still be your keyboard commander.

If you’re convinced to keep using clicks to switch windows, look up the
gesture to zoom out so you can see the whole windows and the click.

------
shmerl
So, did they at last add support for Vulkan and OpenGL 4.6 in the system and
Ogg/Opus in Safari?

~~~
ihuman
OpenGL is deprecated in 10.14

> Apps built using OpenGL and OpenCL will continue to run in macOS 10.14, but
> these legacy technologies are deprecated in macOS 10.14. Games and graphics-
> intensive apps that use OpenGL should now adopt Metal. Similarly, apps that
> use OpenCL for computational tasks should now adopt Metal and Metal
> Performance Shaders.

~~~
shmerl
I guess it's time for some developers to deprecate macOS as legacy now too :)

~~~
ihuman
Or they could just use Metal 2, or Vulkan via MoltenVK

Edit: There's also MoltenGL, so they could run OpenGL applications with Metal.

~~~
shmerl
I'm just being snarky about it. Sure, you can use MoltenVK to work around this
for Vulkan, but Apple are lock-in jerks here not to support OpenGL to begin
with and call it "legacy" when they don't offer Vulkan support either.

MoltenGL isn't FOSS so projects like Wine can't use it for instance.

------
pier25
I like some of the new features... but I'm worried Mojave will not be very
stable.

High Sierra was supposed to be a polish release, and instead of stabilizing it
Apple has added even more features.

